# Mike Ruddock resigns



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 14, 2006)

just read this on BBC news site. family reasons apparantly, don't buy that.

18 months before a world cup. It's like groundhog day...

bollocks, bollocks, bollocks
GUTTED


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 14, 2006)

You shouldnt buy that........

Now my lips are sealed once more before I get threatened with a divorce.

watch weekend papers  ( before if the bids rise)


----------



## Karac (Feb 14, 2006)

What do you know LMHF?
Its got to be about Henson?
All very sad though -i thought Ruddock was doing an ace job.


----------



## niclas (Feb 14, 2006)

When you want to spend more time with your family that's usually because you've been caught shagging around. No doubt the News of the Screws is involved somewhere. Bastards.

Wales Today @ 10.30pm tonight was hinting at "player power" (over Henson coming back) but I don't think 

(a) Ruddock would bend to player power and 
(b) the players would try something that daft during a 6 Nations (although Alfie is pretty daft)

What else could it be? 

*MIND WANDERS* Ruddock caught by Henson coming out of Church...


----------



## cymrukid (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not going to make any real judgements until we hear more. I'm just worried that all the progress made will be undone by the introduction of a new coach. Scott Johnson's more or less said he's only there for the next 3 games. Who you reckon will take over? I'd like Gareth Jenkins but after the way they snubbed him in favour of Ruddock in the first place I dunno if he'd see it as an insult to his dignity to accept it as second choice. This has riled me so much its unbelievable!


----------



## Brockway (Feb 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You shouldnt buy that........
> 
> Now my lips are sealed once more before I get threatened with a divorce.
> 
> watch weekend papers  ( before if the bids rise)



Is he going to Cardiff City _a la _ Sir Clive/Southampton?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!
Why, oh why?!!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2006)

This is horrible. Truly horrible. It's gotta be a sex-scandal, hasn't it? There's no way it could be about the henson thing - that would be bloody stoopid.
Nightmare, though. Ruddock was great. I'm truly gutted.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 15, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> This is horrible. Truly horrible. It's gotta be a sex-scandal, hasn't it? There's no way it could be about the henson thing - that would be bloody stoopid.
> Nightmare, though. Ruddock was great. I'm truly gutted.



Welsh rugby is very good at "stoopid" so it probably is the Henson thing. A players revolt led by that well-known intellectual genius Alfie probably.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really hope it ain't that, although I agree about the welsh rugby good at stooppid thing.
Some BBC Scrum 5 boards posters are saying it's all about contract negotiations, and Ruddock throwing a hissy fit about money. Hope it's not that either.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 15, 2006)

Perhaps it was Alfie and his prefered sexual preferences!


----------



## Belushi (Feb 15, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Perhaps it was Alfie and his prefered sexual preferences!


----------



## Brockway (Feb 15, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Perhaps it was Alfie and his prefered sexual preferences!



That was a really strong rumour a few years back. He got married recently though.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 15, 2006)

There's going to be another 'urgent' press conference today @ 12.30pm with Scott Johnson and Vice Captain Michael Owen!  Hmmmmm where's Alfie?


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 15, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> That was a really strong rumour a few years back. He got married recently though.



 Convenient cover. He is a very mixed up man.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 15, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> There's going to be another 'urgent' press conference today @ 12.30pm with Scott Johnson and Vice Captain Michael Owen!  Hmmmmm where's Alfie?



He's eloped with Mike Ruddock!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 15, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> That was a really strong rumour a few years back. He got married recently though.



Nothing wrong with that, look at the master tactician


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2006)

__________________________________________________________
I dunno, but that story that seems to be emerging is one of Ruddock withdrawing from contract talks to take Wales to the world cup, telling the players that he'd be off after the 6 Nations, and the WRU finding out he'd told the players, steaming in, and forcing him to go immediately - chucking their toys basically?
Underlying all this is the rumour that the players didn't really rate Ruddock that highly anyway, and always prefered Scott Johnson, the aussie skills coach, who the WRU have now put in charch til the end of the season, and will try to lure to stay on as permanent boss. It's also being touted around that it was Johnson, not Ruddock, who's the driving force behind all the 'sexy rugby' Wales have been playing.
Confused? I am.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## ZIZI (Feb 15, 2006)

Excuse me. But what the hell is 'Sexy' rugby?

I have images in my mind which do not make me comfortable. Rugby Players sexy? Does that mean they are all going to start shaving their legs and things, spiking and gelin their hair if they got any and have permanent tans. Or is it to do with how they handle their balls?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Or is it to do with how they handle their balls?


They all now HAVE to have a back, sack, and crack wax before every game.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 15, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> They all now HAVE to have a back, sack, and crack wax before every game.





  

I am laughing very loudly...My sides are aching...


----------



## Belushi (Feb 15, 2006)

> Excuse me. But what the hell is 'Sexy' rugby?



A fast, passing game. The opposite of Englands style.


----------



## rhod (Feb 15, 2006)

I've just had a quick word with one of the players & the first they heard of Ruddock's resignation was the press reports!  

They've had a meeting this morning, but have been sworn to secrecy about telling anyone what's going on.....

(I did try to get the goss, honest)


----------



## Biffo (Feb 15, 2006)

I've got the following info from a Cardiff-based journo friend:

"There have been rumblings of discontent from the players for some time now they seemed to think Ruddock was getting way too much praise for the Grand Slam as they felt all the hard work had been done before his arrival and that Scott Johnson was key. Obviously Ruddock was aware of it and no doubt felt his position was becoming untenable.

There's also a hint that the players were more worried about Johnson returning to Australia after the Six Nations than they were about Ruddock staying to lead them into the world cup. We believe they'd be happier with Johnson in charge. 

However, it sounds like Ruddock dropped this one on the WRU yesterday. He called them to a meeting to say he was quitting after the Six Nations. They later decided that they wanted him to go straight away. That gave the WRU a chance to give Johnson a taste for the role as head honcho which might give them a better chance of convincing him to stay after the Six Nations. Highly unlikely he would have stayed just as an assistant with Wales and offering him the top job at the end of the tournament might have been too late. 

By the way, Lewis is saying there is no letter from player's slagging off Ruddock's training methods. Well there is a letter about Ruddock's training methods, but it's not signed - so he was able to sidestep it. 

I think it's a combination of things that have just brought it to this point - player's unhappy, Ruddock couldn't agree finer details in his contract, family took a little bit of grief in the Autumn - so it all builds up and he decides to walk". 


Sort of disappointed there's no Henson-connection now....


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 15, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> A fast, passing game. The opposite of Englands style.




Ah yes; they just kick the ball don't they.  

Biffo-thanks for that, it seems that everyone is throwing their toys out the pram. 

I thought rugby was a team thing, from what you say it appears that everyone wanted too much of the credit for themselves. 

All I hope is that they can go out and play a good winning game for the remaining matches otherwise it will be more than egg on their face more like a rather large Omelette!!


----------



## Belushi (Feb 15, 2006)

> Ah yes; they just kick the ball don't they.



When they haven't stuffed it up their jumper


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2006)

ah but Ive heard that Plus the henson connection.BUT importantly the players I dont believe did know about it, the press certainly didnt and heard no rumblings, many journos and photographers missed the press conference altogether becuase it was so quickly convened.
I think the stuff about discontent with the players is being mooted to protect( as usual) the public face of the WRU and their ivory tower ridden with egos

 There was no love lost between the players and henson and ruddock and henson.
Henson himself on the news last night said himself he'd 'made the apologies he felt he needed to make' ( or rather was told to make) and so he made them, badly.The players didnt and dont accept them and arent happy about it all by any means
Ruddock couldnt play him and have the respect of the players or leave him out and risk the wrath of the WRU and press who have their tongues waay too far up hensons arse becuase hes the golden boy in their eyes.

So Ruddocks couldnt win and coupled with the wish to not lead wales into the world cup he jumped before he was effectively and rather publically shoved if he refused to pick henson... apparently of course


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> ah but Ive heard that Plus the henson connection.BUT importantly the players I dont believe did know about it, the press certainly didnt and heard no rumblings, many journos and photographers missed the press conference altogether becuase it was so quickly convened.
> I think the stuff about discontent with the players is being mooted to protect( as usual) the public face of the WRU and their ivory tower ridden with egos
> 
> There was no love lost between the players and henson and ruddock and henson.
> ...



Ah,But, what about Henson on Henson?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think its a given what henson thinks of henson


----------



## Brockway (Feb 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I think its a given what henson thinks of henson



You're not suggesting he's quite fond of himself are you???


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2006)

would I dare do such a thing


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> I've got the following info from a Cardiff-based journo friend:
> "However, it sounds like Ruddock dropped this one on the WRU yesterday. He called them to a meeting to say he was quitting after the Six Nations. They later decided that they wanted him to go straight away.



Sounds about right from the WRU.

Best coach in years wants to leave AT THE END OF a ridiculously short contract offered him.So what do they do? Kick him out straight away and risk blowing all good work put in place in those two years!

As for the other point about Ruddock getting too much praise for winning GS. If I recall correctly he was always very forceful in his denial of responsibility at the time going out of his way to state that the real credit was deserved by Hansen and Henry for putting the processes in place!

the fact that he was the only one awarded anything in New Year honours probably pissed him off as much as anyone!

Maybe the players ought to get their heads from out their own arses if that's what it's about.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 15, 2006)

Its not  
The WRU pay the wages, blame the players then pull the drawbridge up.Literally- even to the point where they cancelled training at sophia today and stayed behind closed doors, the last two press conferences have featured only 'certain' journos and photographers
Players cant actully 'say' alot can they?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2006)

Will we ever find out the real reason?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe in Henson's next book?


----------



## nightowl (Feb 15, 2006)

i think ruddock's probably got some sort of confidentiality clause in his contract which means he's unlikely to say anything. seems a bit rich gareth thomas coming out with some of his good bloke ruddock quotes today if some of the rumours about the disrespect shown to the coach by certain players are true


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> i think ruddock's probably got some sort of confidentiality clause in his contract which means he's unlikely to say anything. seems a bit rich gareth thomas coming out with some of his good bloke ruddock quotes today if some of the rumours about the disrespect shown to the coach by certain players are true


Well in effect no rumours are needed. Ruddock asked him to talk to the press conference the other day and Thomas told him no. Ruddock was reduced to asking a senior player to replace Thomas and he also said no. This is recorded fact. However you might feel about any individual journalist, embarassing your coach like that appears to have been fatal to how Ruddock felt about his authority with the team. In many ways this is the modern sporting dilemma. Rugby seems unable to deal with the modern reality of assertive non-submissive players whilst still trying to operate within something akin to a 19thc public school set up. 
Some middle way needs to be found because i don't think the players are simply going to suddenly become loyal schoolboys with Scott Johnson. They are all mates now but what happens when another dispute arises especially as Johnson is surely going to feel the need to let everyone know who is boss?


----------



## nightowl (Feb 16, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Well in effect no rumours are needed. Ruddock asked him to talk to the press conference the other day and Thomas told him no.



i've heard stories that ruddock was actually told to 'fuck off'. not sure if that was the particular incident when it happened though


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 16, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> i've heard stories that ruddock was actually told to 'fuck off'. not sure if that was the particular incident when it happened though



You actually mean, Alfie managed two words together? He must have had his teeth on!!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have had confirmation of what really went on from one of the main players in the situation and it aint as tasty as first thought. Certainly no Henson connection which will dissapoint some!

can't say too much , but you can blame a certain journo to a degree who came into some information and forced the WRU to amke a decision quickly which if they ahd been given more time they might not have made!

If what I am told is true,and I am 99% ceratin it is, Ruddock comes out of it with nothing but credit for doing the right thing and a lot of others should be ashamed of their actions.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2006)

If you've been watching the Ospreys game tonight the commentary team in discussion at half time,mind you they obviously know the truth,have it bang on!!!!!


----------



## nightowl (Feb 17, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I have had confirmation of what really went on from one of the main players in the situation and it aint as tasty as first thought. Certainly no Henson connection which will dissapoint some!
> 
> can't say too much , but you can blame a certain journo to a degree who came into some information and forced the WRU to amke a decision quickly which if they ahd been given more time they might not have made!
> 
> If what I am told is true,and I am 99% ceratin it is, Ruddock comes out of it with nothing but credit for doing the right thing and a lot of others should be ashamed of their actions.



is it to do with money the wru owed up but weren't coughing up?


----------



## colacho (Feb 19, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Some middle way needs to be found because i don't think the players are simply going to suddenly become loyal schoolboys with Scott Johnson. They are all mates now but what happens when another dispute arises especially as Johnson is surely going to feel the need to let everyone know who is boss?



Some reports suggest that Johnson isn't at all innocent in this either. Check out Eddie Butler's comment in today's Observer, "Johnson's key role in Ruddock departure"...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 19, 2006)

'No henson connection' LOL what a laugh

There IS, there has been for months. no matter what your 'player' source says.
I knew during the autumn internationals of rumbings of discontent from ruddock and the players surrounding henson and their shared dislike of him and of the ghost writer of his book ( who has been noticeably absent from the public face of scrumV since) which was the precursor to much of this discontent amongst the ranks.The 'apologies' he was TOLD to make, he made and made them- badly. he built no bridges with anyone apart from the Ospreys players  who had no choice but to swallow their feelings week on week from their club- the rest had the luxury of feeling whatever they wanted- and they did and still do
Ruddocks hands were tied over henson and not one of them will want to admit the henson stuff becuase they dont want to get painted as Petty


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> 'No henson connection' LOL what a laugh
> 
> There IS, there has been for months. no matter what your 'player' source says.
> I knew during the autumn internationals of rumbings of discontent from ruddock and the players surrounding henson and their shared dislike of him and of the ghost writer of his book ( who has been noticeably absent from the public face of scrumV since) which was the precursor to much of this discontent amongst the ranks.The 'apologies' he was TOLD to make, he made and made them- badly. he built no bridges with anyone apart from the Ospreys players  who had no choice but to swallow their feelings week on week from their club- the rest had the luxury of feeling whatever they wanted- and they did and still do
> Ruddocks hands were tied over henson and not one of them will want to admit the henson stuff becuase they dont want to get painted as Petty



I didnt say a 'player' source did I?

Anyway Scrum V mught be interesting tonite!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 19, 2006)

You used the words main player  
So yes that suggests its one of the players in the whole overall situation.

True to form the whole truth will never come out- it never does


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 19, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I didnt say a 'player' source did I?
> 
> Anyway Scrum V mught be interesting tonite!


Ye gods i would say so. Gareth Thomas has to be commended for coming and making his case but i bet steve lewis was feeling ill. Thomas seemed very likely at one point to smack Eddie Butler in the mouth. Good old Gareth must have missed his media training because he didn't really pursuade. He did admit that at the meeting with steve lewis the players tried to raise concerns about Ruddock non-coaching related role but refused to elaborate and seemed unable to understand that having a meeting with the chief executive and trying to raise criticims might upset ruddock at least to a degree.
His real passion, and perhaps the real story, was his response to the credit ruddock deserved for the slam. It wasn't that he was wrong that many people deserve credit for the slam but the passion in which he repeated this point several times. A nerve was definitely hit although presumably ruddock could point to the fact he hasn't received his £20k bonus yet!
Very surreal.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Ye gods i would say so. Gareth Thomas has to be commended for coming and making his case but i bet steve lewis was feeling ill. Thomas seemed very likely at one point to smack Eddie Butler in the mouth. Good old Gareth must have missed his media training because he didn't really pursuade. He did admit that at the meeting with steve lewis the players tried to raise concerns about Ruddock non-coaching related role but refused to elaborate and seemed unable to understand that having a meeting with the chief executive and trying to raise criticims might upset ruddock at least to a degree.
> His real passion, and perhaps the real story, was his response to the credit ruddock deserved for the slam. It wasn't that he was wrong that many people deserve credit for the slam but the passion in which he repeated this point several times. A nerve was definitely hit although presumably ruddock could point to the fact he hasn't received his £20k bonus yet!
> Very surreal.



I think his constant talk about there was more than one man who won the GS was very telling, and I think that for some reason this really got to the players. After all MR was always keen to state that credit should go to those who came before him and that he had inherited a great team, why the players obviously think he has claimed too much credit I don't know, or am I missing something?

Like you stated he was also at a loss to understand why the fact taht he wanted to bring Ruddocks name up with Steve Lewis might wind up MR. It doe stho prove that SL is a lying get when he said that MR had never been brought up in a meeting with the players!!


----------



## colacho (Feb 20, 2006)

The WRU guys should be lynched in public before the next match...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 20, 2006)

would do welsh rugby a favour.
For too long the excuse that is the WRU have been unprofessionally fucking up welsh rugby


----------



## Biffo (Feb 20, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Ye gods i would say so. Gareth Thomas has to be commended for coming and making his case but i bet steve lewis was feeling ill. Thomas seemed very likely at one point to smack Eddie Butler in the mouth. Good old Gareth must have missed his media training because he didn't really pursuade. He did admit that at the meeting with steve lewis the players tried to raise concerns about Ruddock non-coaching related role but refused to elaborate and seemed unable to understand that having a meeting with the chief executive and trying to raise criticims might upset ruddock at least to a degree.
> His real passion, and perhaps the real story, was his response to the credit ruddock deserved for the slam. It wasn't that he was wrong that many people deserve credit for the slam but the passion in which he repeated this point several times. A nerve was definitely hit although presumably ruddock could point to the fact he hasn't received his £20k bonus yet!
> Very surreal.




I think Gareth Thomas came out (no pun intended) of that really badly. He went on there to deny player power and succeeded only in leaving no doubt that it exists in abundance. It was like watching a naughty child in the headmaster’s office with two accusing teachers. Very, very embarrassing.  

Imagine if the treble-winning Man Utd team of ’99 felt vexed about Alex Ferguson getting knighted on the back of ‘their success’. Beckham going on TV to defend the players because Ferguson had walked out would have been even funnier though.

Obviously the WRU as an organisation is the most culpable here but the players have a hell of a lot to answer for too. This is a case of professional rugby players acting in an unprofessional way. I have absolutely no respect for Gareth Thomas now.



(Also….. the jacket he was wearing costs about £800. He could have got a good one for that).


----------



## Biffo (Feb 20, 2006)

Just had a text from a mate to say GT has collapsed and been rushed to hospital. 

Is that true?


----------



## Brockway (Feb 20, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Just had a text from a mate to say GT has collapsed and been rushed to hospital.
> 
> Is that true?



Admitted to hospital yesterday suffering from severe migraine apparently.

link


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 20, 2006)

You can see GT on Scrum V here if you missed it   

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/scrumv/onthebox/interviews/190206_alfie.shtml


----------



## Biffo (Feb 20, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Admitted to hospital yesterday suffering from severe migraine apparently.
> 
> link




I love the fact that it doesn't mention the  heated debate on Scrum V which, if the migraine situation is actually true, would presumably have brought the condition on.

Personally I think he realised (or was told) he came out of the interview badly and decided (or was advised) to go for the ill-health sympathy vote.

He was released from hospital lunch time today..... if he was ever actually in there in the first place.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 20, 2006)

he really doesnt get it that its possible for all those issues to be interlinked. He treated them all in isolation. towards the end he sounded like Catherine Tates creation 'Lauren'

Am I bovvered amI?? did I know that? did I??


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 20, 2006)

Good god there have been major wars with less hatred, complexities and sub-plots. Now apparently there are plans to call a Emergency General Meeting of the WRU where some people plan to repeat the night of the long knives in 1993 (date?) when the entire WRU exec were thrown out and thats before the outcome of Ruddock's audience with the WRU Board of Directors! I predict a Godfather style event - whilst Ruddock is making his case several assasins will be sent to whack his enemies and he'll have the perfect alibi. Its going to get bloody either way.
I also notice that it was said that the Scrum V presenter (Graham Thomas?) had had his internal BBC investigation and was cleared and would be back presenting Scrum V...but where was he on Sunday night? That would have been even more fun.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 20, 2006)

LOL they are keeping that for when they need the viewers  

Sticking my neck out here but Ive always liked Graham Thomas( which i know IRL via hubby), he is a nice guy. I will never understand what posessed him to write shite utter shite though


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 20, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> LOL they are keeping that for when they need the viewers
> 
> Sticking my neck out here but Ive always liked Graham Thomas( which i know IRL via hubby), he is a nice guy. I will never understand what posessed him to write shite utter shite though


Hmmm..my super brain took 0.2 nano seconds to come up with the answer..money. He seems ok to me as well. I think the players need to stop this blood sweat and tears bollocks as well when they whine about journalists. They get paid a lot of money to do something they enjoy. Takes a lot of skill and courage to play at their level but they do seem to be going the way of football players. How many people have died on building sites 
(or work second jobs to make ends meet 1 in 4 workers apparently) for not great money to have to listen to Alfie whine about his broken thumb? I've become a fan of (welsh) rugby exactly because its a more honest and physical game then soccer but if they are all turning into prima donnas then they can stuff it TBH.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd forgotten the bit,til last post,when he said something along the lines of " I give 110% for Wales last season.....and I broke my thumb!"


----------



## Biffo (Feb 20, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten the bit,til last post,when he said something along the lines of " I give 110% for Wales last season.....and I broke my thumb!"



Did he do it whilst 'lacing his own boots' though?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 20, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Did he do it whilst 'lacing his own boots' though?


Perhaps that was the non-coaching responsibilities of Mike Ruddock he was talking about on Scrum V?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 21, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Perhaps that was the non-coaching responsibilities of Mike Ruddock he was talking about on Scrum V?



Thing is Ruddock as Head Coach is surely more of a facilitator than anything else. Do we expect Ruddock to take all the coaching sessions himself? He put people in place and made decisions about the direction he wanted the team to go in, using other people's expertise in the areas he was weak. there has been dissatisfaction that he sat in car reading paper at some training sessions, but personally I wouldn't care if he turned up in women's clothes and did his nails if we won the Championship again!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 21, 2006)

It seems the likes of GT do.I do hope we arent going down the same road as the footballers and pampered ego's running the show ( we have plenty of those at the top)
But then it sounded like he was wanting far more recognition himself than he was getting.
The "I won the grand slam... I even broke my thumb..." line was just hillarious


----------



## Biffo (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm now fascinated by GT's 'health scare' after the Scrum V interview. He thought he was having a heart attack but it was diagnosed as severe migraine. I'm sure he knows his arse from his elbow but evidently not his head from his heart.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry, but as someone who used to experience half-body paralysis as a a result of migraines, I can see how he might think he was having a heart attack.

Not to detract at all from the humour value of your post you understand ....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 21, 2006)

hehe yeah comedy value aside my daughter and a close friend both suffer migraines and a proper full on migraine wouldnt usually justify hospital treatment so this must have been particularly nasty.
My friend says on several occasions he's been in so much pain he's taken his medication and passed out in bed waking up 24+ hours later  and really not cared when he lies down whether he wakes up again. I guess in that context describing it like 'a heart attack' might mean GT felt similar?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 21, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> hehe yeah comedy value aside my daughter and a close friend both suffer migraines and a proper full on migraine wouldnt usually justify hospital treatment so this must have been particularly nasty.
> My friend says on several occasions he's been in so much pain he's taken his medication and passed out in bed waking up 24+ hours later  and really not cared when he lies down whether he wakes up again. I guess in that context describing it like 'a heart attack' might mean GT felt similar?


It does seem that this was a serious stress related incident and whatever GT's shortcomings Wales needs him for the Ireland match so pretty terrible all round really. 
But still when i read that his attack happened ten minutes into watching Scrum V he started shouting "no no no" i did think you are not the only bloody one - about 2.9 million welshies i would think


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 21, 2006)

I can't believe that Gareth Thomas's migraine is the main story in the Western Mail today.  They wouldn't put Giggsy on the front page would they?  Bleeding egg-chasers.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 21, 2006)

Ah well....

I bow to your collective superior medical knowledge and now accept that a migraine is more than just a bad headache.   




(stills sounds a bit iffy to me though   )


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, a proper migraine is a lot more than a bad headache mate.

Aged 9 I collapsed in the street, completely paralysed down one side. Lost all vision on that side too. Then I started throwing up.

No headache in sight. Dogged me on and off for three years before I got diagnosed with migraine.




			
				LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> a proper full on migraine wouldnt usually justify hospital treatment so this must have been particularly nasty.



See above.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 21, 2006)

He's just putting into practice what he learnt off Alistair Campbell last summer.

Brian "I could have died" O'Driscoll breaks his shoulder.

Gareth "Heart Attack" Thomas gets a headache.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 21, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> See above.



I did say 'wouldnt usually'

1/2 body paralysis isnt a common side effect of migraines unless they are particularly nasty


----------



## 1927 (Feb 21, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I can't believe that Gareth Thomas's migraine is the main story in the Western Mail today.  They wouldn't put Giggsy on the front page would they?  Bleeding egg-chasers.



They would if he had a runny nose!


----------



## Belushi (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't believe Alfie is out, this Six Nations going pear shaped for us


----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Can't believe Alfie is out, this Six Nations going pear shaped for us



On his showing against England he wont be missed!


----------



## Biffo (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is it that I still don't REALLY believe any of this GT injury thing? 

My view is he made a tit of himself (and therefore the rest of the players) on Scrum V and he has been told to lay low for a while and get the sympathy vote at the same time until it's all blown over.

Am I being over-cynical?


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 22, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Why is it that I still don't REALLY believe any of this GT injury thing?
> 
> My view is he made a tit of himself (and therefore the rest of the players) on Scrum V and he has been told to lay low for a while and get the sympathy vote at the same time until it's all blown over.
> 
> Am I being over-cynical?


A month ago I'd have said yes but judging by whats happened in the last couple of weeks I'd say anything is possible.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 22, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Why is it that I still don't REALLY believe any of this GT injury thing?
> 
> My view is he made a tit of himself (and therefore the rest of the players) on Scrum V and he has been told to lay low for a while and get the sympathy vote at the same time until it's all blown over.
> 
> Am I being over-cynical?




It was cringe factor. GT started off very aggressive and ended up making a fool of himself. He just hasn't got the eloquent grammer to go on a TV programme and talk about something which has got a hell of a lot of media
 attention. He contradicted himself on more than one occasion. Eddie tried to be a man of principle and tried to catch him out but in good old Eddie style it was like watching tumbleweed pass you by.

Jonathan,the only saving grace as he fumbled along trying desperately to save Gareth from a slaughtering, but Gareth just wouldn't have it and could not take the hint and shut up. He just carried on and in the end the panel didn't have to ask anything because Gareth had spilt the beans all by himself and unfortunately all over himself.

He walked in with Eyes wide shut.

I apolgise if I have repeated what has already been said, but Ive been off with a viral/bug/flu thing.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 22, 2006)

Now it's going to court......

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/international/4723990.stm


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 22, 2006)

In the words of Jonathan davies
he's been shafted or should that been shat(ted) on from a great height

Gonna be a packed gallery when this gets to the hearing stages


----------



## 1927 (Feb 22, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Now it's going to court......
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/international/4723990.stm



Interestin point of that article is that WRU claim they had shaken hands on atwo year extension worth £400k. 

Now let me get this traight in my head. graham Henry was on £250k+ pa.-Result= He won fuck all.

Steve Hansen was on £220+ pa.- Result he won fuck all and led us to a first white wash in Six nations

Mike Ruddock currently on £180k pa. wins Grand Slam- Result= Offered new deal worth less per year than either of the two lsoers who preceded him!


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 23, 2006)

Wonder how much they've offered Johnson, bet its more than £200k.


----------



## mabinogi (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone know what the fuck is going on in welsh rugby at the mo?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 14, 2006)

Theyve done a lightening fast tour round the clubs to try and give the WRU side, get clubs singing from the word according to the WRU hymnsheet( litterally round all the clubs in less than 2 weeks, I guess steve lewis gave them 10 mins each before being off out the door)
 
In the meantime scott johnson is going and wont say so

And there endeth the lesson, nothings changed


----------



## mabinogi (Mar 15, 2006)

It seems like an all too familiar example of welsh infighting.    What is it about the welsh and having a ruck?  Why can't we give it to the opposition a bit more instead...


----------



## ZIZI (Mar 15, 2006)

mabinogi said:
			
		

> It seems like an all too familiar example of welsh infighting.    What is it about the welsh and having a ruck?  Why can't we give it to the opposition a bit more instead...



Are you talking about about politics or the rugby aka WRU?


----------

